# Vodafone 3G showing you are surfing from UK



## vikrant (Apr 14, 2014)

while browsing internet on Vodafone 3G datacard, i am intimated that your browsing location is either UK or US (as if i am browsing from UK or US instead of India) How is this possible ? 

i have never entered any such settings nor am i using proxy/VPN which may divert my location elsewhere ?

has anyone encountered such a scenario...

p.s. this setting is obviously annoying me, as every now & then i'm supposed to adjust my location country setting ~ only for the sake of vodafone 3G.

can anybody point the cause or solution to this. 

p.s. i am a newbie here, and this being my fresh start, may not be aware of all the things. kindly guide ~ if so.


----------



## xSF (Apr 14, 2014)

vikrant said:


> while browsing internet on Vodafone 3G datacard, i am intimated that your browsing location is either UK or US (as if i am browsing from UK or US instead of India) How is this possible ?
> 
> i have never entered any such settings nor am i using proxy/VPN which may divert my location elsewhere ?
> 
> ...



Vodafone 3G uses a proxy server which is based in UK/US. So your location will be shown so.


----------



## vikrant (Apr 15, 2014)

xSF said:


> Vodafone 3G uses a proxy server which is based in UK/US. So your location will be shown so.



its not only UK or US it sometimes displays Germany too #Banghead

searching google says it has many more countires on display. 

Have anybody experienced this ?

- - - Updated - - -

any chance of getting any solutions ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

^ ask the vodafone CC to assign you Indian IP address, but I don't think they can.


----------



## xSF (Apr 16, 2014)

vikrant said:


> its not only UK or US it sometimes displays Germany too #Banghead
> 
> searching google says it has many more countires on display.
> 
> ...



You could use an Indian proxy if you are so desperate. But using an Indian proxy means you'll get shitty bandwidth, real shitty.


----------



## nav18 (Apr 17, 2014)

Try running _spotify/pandora,hulu/netflix_,if that works you don't have to worry about tunneling anymore.

...and yes you can always use an Indian proxy when needed.


----------



## vikrant (Apr 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ ask the vodafone CC to assign you Indian IP address, but I don't think they can.



even if they can , i dont think they will entertain any personal request...

- - - Updated - - -



xSF said:


> You could use an Indian proxy if you are so desperate. But using an Indian proxy means you'll get shitty bandwidth, real shitty.



can you name any indian proxy #unaware

as using hotspot or hidemyass, will again transfer my route through eu or us channel, which i want to avoid...

- - - Updated - - -



nav18 said:


> Try running _spotify/pandora,hulu/netflix_,if that works you don't have to worry about tunneling anymore.
> 
> ...and yes you can always use an Indian proxy when needed.



you are diverting the main cause  
doing so will make me addicted to them and forget about using the path i wanted to


----------

